# Keeping Discus in small numbers (1 pair)



## UserJB007 (Sep 18, 2008)

I currently have a 55G planted that I've had for a number of years. After an ice storm that happened in NY 2 years ago that caused a loss of power and death of 5 discus I have yet to buy more. Now I miss keeping them as most of you will understand.

My concern is with the stock I currently have in my tank:
12 Rummy Nose
6 Harlequin Ras
12 RCS (which I know will inevitably become snacks)
4 Otos
2 Albino Bushy Nose Pleco

I was thinking of getting just 2 as to give them room given the rest of the population. My concern is that I've never kept a group smaller than 5. I don't know if my Tetras/Raspbora will serve as dithers to reduce any aggression between the two. 

Any input on both how many additional discus my tank can handle, and if aggression will be an issue with only two in the tank would be appreciated!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not real experienced with Discus, but I would say you could give the 2 a try and if you start seeing aggression, you could always add a couple more to the group to disperse the aggression.

If they're anything like Angels though, 2 is not a good number when it comes to behavioral issues, so hopefully someone who has more experience with Discus can step in and give you a better idea.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Jans is probably right about dispersing aggressions, I currently have two in my tank, and a bunch of tetras and other fish, still the bigger one is constantly chasing after the smaller one, especially when feeding. Most people recommend 5 or more.


----------



## albirdy (Jun 12, 2010)

breeding pair


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

For several years I kept 2 in 37 g tank with no problems. They both turned out to be females. On the other hand, I had 6 in a 75 g until 2 decided to spawn. The pair basically killed everything else in the tank. In short, depends on individual fish.

If you can, buy the 2 juveniles from the same tank and introduce them to the new home at the same time. If aggression starts, re-arrange some stones/wood for several days daily. It might help or it might not. Make sure you can take 1 or both back within 2-3 days if need be.

For a 55 you can push it to 3, but then 2 will gang up on the third 95% of the time. They will not kill it, but prevent it from feeding so that it will starve. And then they just might turn on each other. With 2"-sized ones u can have a dozen or more for couple of months, but that's a different trip.

Good luck


----------

